# RCI Lake Okanagan resorts #2794



## youppi (Mar 1, 2022)

The Lake Okanagan resort #2974 in Kelowna, BC is supposed to be a RCI points resort as per https://www.rci.com/static/docs/en_US/pow/help/rci-points-grids.html
Last month it was still in the RCI directory but today when I scanned the RCI directory, it was not in the RCI directory. There is only 2 resorts in Kelowna now


			Affiliated Resorts
		


When I go to the Lake Okanagan resort #2974 link, https://www.rci.com/resort-directory/resortDetails?resortCode=2794, it's empty.

Anybody know if this resort left RCI or it's a bug in the RCI directory ? 
Can a RCI points resort leave RCI ? If yes, what happens to RCI points owners at this resort if there are any ? 

thanks

PS. I'm not looking to exchange there. I'm just curious to know what happen with this resort because my scripts reported the mismatch between the RCI directory and the RCI points grid web site


----------



## bnoble (Mar 1, 2022)

There was another poster who reported that their Branson Points resort disaffiliated with RCI. 









						Resort will no longer be affiliated with RCI
					

Hello fellow tuggers, My resort sent me a letter and an email saying the following:  "Effective immediately our company will no longer be affiliated with RCI." The resort is Branson's Nantucket. My week gets (or used to get) RCI points.  Has anyone ever heard of this? What does that mean for my...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 1, 2022)

see this post:
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/lake-okanagan-resort-contract-buyout.249418/

They were taken over by the same folks who took over the Sunchaser timeshares at Fairmont Springs and turned them into private condos to sell.


----------



## ValHam (Oct 3, 2022)

It went down hill - many law suits - sewage - environmental issues - endless - It was a lovely resort - However, now it may of been kicked off the exchange - It is run now by Hong Kong Investor - check the lawsuits - so unfortunate


----------

